# I taught Rory to wink; my daughter is unimpressed



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Rory smiles pretty naturally, so I decided to try to clicker-train her to wink. My adult kids think I have too much free time.










They're probably right.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, SO cute! Well, I am impressed! :wink:


----------



## RickR (Feb 15, 2007)

So cute!!!!!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Very cute!


----------



## Den&Barb (Dec 6, 2013)

Right back at ya:wink:


----------



## Ruth4Havs (May 13, 2013)

Well, i am impressed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cute!!!:clap2:


----------



## Ruthiec (Jun 18, 2013)

That's a new one on me. Very cute.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

very cute


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

Aww too cute!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Gary - I'm very impressed and have shown the picture to my friend, Rhonda, who is a co-host of Emmie & Riley's birthday party on Saturday. I hope you can show us both this new trick at the party!  -Jeanne-


----------



## BFrancs (May 17, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Gary - I'm very impressed and have shown the picture to my friend, Rhonda, who is a co-host of Emmie & Riley's birthday party on Saturday. I hope you can show us both this new trick at the party!  -Jeanne-


Ditto - i would like to teach my guys too.


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Wow that's fun Does he really do it on cue? I would guess you had to "capture" that? I've never seen Atticus wink so can't imagine where to even start!


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

Atticus said:


> Wow that's fun Does he really do it on cue? I would guess you had to "capture" that? I've never seen Atticus wink so can't imagine where to even start!


First you mark the behavior with a clicker and reward it. She would do it when I rubbed her tummy. After a short time they associate the reward with the behavior and offer it, then you add a verbal cue and reinforce.

For me the challenge came in finding the reward with the right value; too much and she got over-excited for the treat and offered all the things I'm teaching her in a frustrated loop trying to figure out which one I'm after, which is my fault.

Here's a link on training a dog to wink. I wish I'd found before I started; it would have made the process faster.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

MarinaGirl said:


> Gary - I'm very impressed and have shown the picture to my friend, Rhonda, who is a co-host of Emmie & Riley's birthday party on Saturday. I hope you can show us both this new trick at the party!  -Jeanne-


Sounds like Gary and Rory will be the entertainment at the b-party! You'll have to take pictures of that and share with those of us who are just too far away to join in on the festivities. Have fun everyone!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

What is the command for that ?
:wink:


----------



## Deacon Blues (Nov 22, 2013)

gelbergirl said:


> What is the command for that ?
> :wink:


I use, "Can you wink?"


----------



## Cuddles (Jan 22, 2014)

*Deacon Blues winking at Rory*

Rory and DeA:israel:con Blues, that is adorable! I always thought it a secret code when my dog winks at me. I always wink back in case its a sign : )


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

It's always "our fault" isn't it! 
I was beginning to teach Atticus to bow and should have just clicked to "capture" it when he does it. However, I thought I'd speed it up by luring him into a down and touching his body by his hind leg to keep his butt up. This method worked on several other dogs, but Atticus just sticks his leg high up in the air, like a VERY enthusiastic pee! It IS funny and if I wanted to teach "pee" (which I don't) it would be great! Guess I'll go back to "capturing" it! The wink sounds great though good for you!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Count me in as impressed as well! Really cute! I don't think either of mine have ever had that expression. She is a gorgeous Hav!

Jody, I don't think teaching 'pee' is a bad idea at all! Tonight, it is windy and raining and the boys were clueless that mom was getting cold. If I had trained them to pee or potty on command, maybe the job would get done faster!


----------



## ox3pxo (Sep 29, 2012)

haha that is impressive! i'm sure your daughter is impressed, too but she's not allowed to let you know that!


----------



## Gibbs Mom and Dad (Jun 3, 2013)

Too cute


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I need video evidence.


----------



## DawnH (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm impressed! And love the smile!!


----------

